# 1533 eng question



## jake100 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm looking at 1533 with a dead cylinder, the PO said it overheated and blew a head gasket replacing it did not fix. So my question is, are these wet sleeve engines and if so is that an easy swap out? Thanx


----------

